# Can Anyone Help Me Identify This 1950S Rolex?



## StuartT (Oct 30, 2011)

It was presented to my grandfather in 1957. The winder needs replacing (I have it) but otherwise it's in good condition. Here are some pics. Any ideas as to what model it is, how valuable it might be?

The numbers on the inside back of the removed case read:

hallmarks: 9 - 375 (then some symbols)

then beneath it just says 636 (or possible 836)

The numbers on the watch mechanism itself: 54901


----------



## StuartT (Oct 30, 2011)

Well..?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Stuart - -

Welcome to the forum. Unfortunately, no one on the forum is a professional appraiser or valuer, so forum policy dictates we can't give out valuations. Some members may express an opinion from experience, however, your best chance for a ballpark figure is to try "Completed Listings" on ebay or similar auction sites, searching for your watch or a near equivalent. A proper evaluation would require the watch to be taken to a reputable jeweller or watchmaker who actually knows about Rolex watches, an Authorised Dealer would be best - quite hard to find in some areas, and a charge would be made.

I should add, this above is a general policy on most, if not all, watch forums, and not intended to offend or ignore you.

A Google on "Hallmarks" will help to find your reference marks on the case, plus the meaning of 9.375 and so on.

Also, a Rolex should *not* be entrusted to the "Batteries and Straps" guy down your local shopping Mall for a repair or replacement of the crown (winder) and stem, again a Rolex AD, whilst expensive would be best, or Google on "Rytetime" or "Cheal Watch Repairs" and contact either or both for more info. Both are respected FBHI members known for good quality work. (FBHI = Fellow of the British Horological Institute)

Good luck with your research, HTH a bit. Thanks for dropping in!

Mel

On behalf of the Forum


----------



## StuartT (Oct 30, 2011)

mel said:


> Stuart - -
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Unfortunately, no one on the forum is a professional appraiser or valuer, so forum policy dictates we can't give out valuations. Some members may express an opinion from experience, however, your best chance for a ballpark figure is to try "Completed Listings" on ebay or similar auction sites, searching for your watch or a near equivalent. A proper evaluation would require the watch to be taken to a reputable jeweller or watchmaker who actually knows about Rolex watches, an Authorised Dealer would be best - quite hard to find in some areas, and a charge would be made.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mel. I quite understand about the valuation. I guess what I really need to know is what the watch is called (ie what model, type it is). If I know that, I will be able to continue researching a possible valuation on my own. But at the moment, I have no idea what it is, other than a Rolex! I mean, is it an Oyster, a Dennison, or what? Any idea from the photos? If I am to search on eBay listings, I will need more than just "Rolex" presumably...

Thanks


----------



## Mil-sub (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi Stuart.

This is my first time here but I will say the best place to ask is these guys and if you ever think of selling make sure you do your home work as it could cost you thousands in a loss. Good luck.

http://vintagerolexforum.com/


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi there,

I think I can just make out the DS&S stamp on the inside of the case back. DS&S stands for David Shackman and Sons and they made gold (particularly 9kt gold) cases for many of the Swiss brands imported into the UK - he was a competitor of Dennisons and survived long after Dennisons went out of business in 1967. Many of the Swiss brands did not make 9kt cases - the minimum was 14kt and 9kt was considered to be the poor man's gold watch. However, that said, they are very collectable now.

Way back in the past, Rolex often supplied watch movements to their UK distributors and the distributers cased the movements in English made gold cases.

You should be able to date it accurately by the hallmark - DS&S mostly used the London assay office which uses a leopard's head as one of the hallmarks - the date letter will follow and this can be looked up - try Google for 'London Hallmarks'

I hope that helps

Cheers


----------



## StuartT (Oct 30, 2011)

Mil-sub said:


> Hi Stuart.
> 
> This is my first time here but I will say the best place to ask is these guys and if you ever think of selling make sure you do your home work as it could cost you thousands in a loss. Good luck.
> 
> http://vintagerolexforum.com/





aroma said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I think I can just make out the DS&S stamp on the inside of the case back. DS&S stands for David Shackman and Sons and they made gold (particularly 9kt gold) cases for many of the Swiss brands imported into the UK - he was a competitor of Dennisons and survived long after Dennisons went out of business in 1967. Many of the Swiss brands did not make 9kt cases - the minimum was 14kt and 9kt was considered to be the poor man's gold watch. However, that said, they are very collectable now.
> 
> ...


thanks both very much. that's very helpful


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

The Boys at the Vintage Rolex Forum are your best bet... they have a great Wealth of Knowledge... :thumbup:


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

Are there any numbers on the lugs ? Where the strap fits ? Been through a few rolex books and cannot find this watch


----------

